# How fast is Sakura?



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 10, 2015)

War Arc Sakura pulled out a bunch of new speed feats that shot her up the tier list.

Most impressively, she reacted to Kaguya's chakra arm, an attack even top-tier speedsters Naruto and Sasuke deemed to be impossibly fast [1]. She then grabbed Obito and dodged the brunt of Kaguya's _acid lake_ at point blank range. And let's not forget that she _matched the pace of the Juubling_ that she had knocked backwards just moments beforehand.

So with that said, where do people rank her in speed? Who is she faster than/slower than?​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2015)

Faster than Rinnegan Sasuke since she was able to hit Kaguya, unlike him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes Hussain, falling from the sky to punch Kaguya is a speed feat equal to instantaneous teleportation


OT:It depends, how fast is the Juubi Arm?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, when Sasuke tried to do the same with his Susanoo he got his ass handled to him, no?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 10, 2015)

With plot armor she is on par with EoS Naruto and Sasuke, which is stupid...


----------



## Zef (Mar 10, 2015)

Sasuke's performance against Kaguya shouldn't be taken into consideration for battledome

Kishi was obviously trolling Sasuke to make Sakura, and Kakashi look good.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2015)

So you admit that he sucks?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 10, 2015)

She is like average speed she is tiers below speed stars like kcm naruto, A, guy and minato or people with top tier reflexes like SM kabuto, tobirama, SM naruto and madara. When it comes to speed she can hang with people in the "unremarkable" category which is too many to name.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 10, 2015)

Faster than teleportation.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 10, 2015)

no faster than the likes of hebi sasuke

so would put her at tsunade level speed


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 10, 2015)

However fast Kishi wants her to be.


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 10, 2015)

a little faster than hebi sasuke just like tsunade


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 10, 2015)

jackieshann said:


> a little faster than hebi sasuke just like tsunade



Beginning of Shippuden Sakura (Sasuke and Sai Arc) can't even see Sasuke moving. War Arc Sakura can't dodge the Juubi Mokuton spikes by herself, she shows no better reactions and speed than any common Shinobi Alliance member, needing Kakashi to rush and save her. Tsunade was dodged by part 1 Kabuto like nothing, one can argue she was out of shape but it's not like she suddenly became Usain Bolt while drinking sake, giving orders and signing papers in the Hokage office.

Hebi Sasuke blitzes both.

On topic, Sakura it's not fast, definitely, but she's not that slow either. Her speed is just clearly poor compared to speedsters or speed oriented characters, and it's definitely not her best quality. 

The fact that she it Kaguya is because she was thrown right on her by Kakashi's Perfect Susanoo, and because Kaguya was wounded and pissing herself because of Naruto and Sasuke close to seal her. Also PIS. Kaguya blitzed Sakura before with his casual movement speed, not that it has to be even addressed, I hope.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 10, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Beginning of Shippuden Sakura (Sasuke and Sai Arc) can't even see Sasuke moving. War Arc Sakura can't dodge the Juubi Mokuton spikes by herself, she shows no better reactions and speed than any common Shinobi Alliance member, needing Kakashi to rush and save her. Tsunade was dodged by part 1 Kabuto like nothing, one can argue she was out of shape but it's not like she suddenly became Usain Bolt while drinking sake, giving orders and signing papers in the Hokage office.
> 
> Hebi Sasuke blitzes both.
> 
> ...



Tf? Kabuto was placed on the same level as Kakashi and needed to pop a soldier to compete with a phobia riddled, Rusty and pre-exhausted Tsuande. A Tsuande that was not only far physically weaker but was mentally unstable. Not only this but did you just say he dodged her like nothing? He needed to use Doton techniques as well physically slow her down, and as soon as he blinked he was blitzed by a exhausted Tsuande with severed muscles. Not to mention once she got off her phobia and was able to concentrate, she proceeded to blitz oro( competes with 4k Naruto in CQC) and was able to place skyscraper sized swords between Manda's lips before he could snap his jaws shut. Current Tsuande places leg kicks in between Madaras guard( AY couldn't even do the same), matching Onokis flying speed, and combating 5 Sussano clones with straight up Cqc ability. Hebi sasuke isn't blizting shit. Not even close. The wank was strong in that post.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 10, 2015)

> Well, when Sasuke tried to do the same with his Susanoo he got his ass handled to him, no?



The thing is - Kaguya was too busy avoiding Rikudou Naruto and Rikudou Sasuke, thats why Sakura could hit her.

But her other feats suggest that she is very fast. Cant decide in what level of speed, but definetely fast.



> Current Tsuande places leg kicks in between Madaras guard



Realy? Show me the manga panel.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 10, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> The thing is - Kaguya was too busy avoiding Rikudou Naruto and Rikudou Sasuke, thats why Sakura could hit her.
> 
> But her other feats suggest that she is very fast. Cant decide in what level of speed, but definetely fast.
> 
> ...



It's obvious based on the impact marks: _did_


----------



## Meikun (Mar 10, 2015)

Fast enough to dry her neglected housewife tears and switch to loving mother when Salad comes home.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 10, 2015)

Likes boss said:


> Tf? Kabuto was placed on the same level as Kakashi and needed to pop a soldier to compete with a phobia riddled, Rusty and pre-exhausted Tsuande. A Tsuande that was not only far physically weaker but was mentally unstable. Not only this but did you just say he dodged her like nothing? He needed to use Doton techniques as well physically slow her down, and as soon as he blinked he was blitzed by a exhausted Tsuande with severed muscles. Not to mention once she got off her phobia and was able to concentrate, she proceeded to blitz oro( competes with 4k Naruto in CQC) and was able to place skyscraper sized swords between Manda's lips before he could snap his jaws shut. Current Tsuande places leg kicks in between Madaras guard( AY couldn't even do the same), matching Onokis flying speed, and combating 5 Sussano clones with straight up Cqc ability. Hebi sasuke isn't blizting shit. Not even close. The wank was strong in that post.



Who said it? Jiraiya, who doesn't know shit about Kabuto, Orochimaru, one who has been far from the village from a long, long time, since Kakashi was a boy; so he couldn't know anything about Kakashi's strength level in that moment too. If you compare part 1 Kakashi's feats and part 1 Kabuto's feats, Kakashi rapes him. He is faster, has better reflexes, is physically stronger, has better taijutsu, better genjutsu, better ninjutsu. Not to mention that in two times, one time Kabuto, even with favourable conditions, which he tried to use against Kakashi (1) prepared the hell out just to escape from Kakashi, who didn't even uncover his Sharingan and still kicked his ass in the brief skirmish (2)(3)(4)(5); another time Kakashi(already tired from fighting a lot of shinobi in the invasion) showed great confidence and willingness to fight Kabuto, while Kabuto... pretty much run away saying that he prefered not to fight him (6)(7), so Kabuto himself felt he was weaker than Kakashi and Kakashi himself felt he was stronger than Kabuto. Part 1 Kakashi was also out of shape until the time between 2nd and 3rd test of the Chunin exam (8)(9). So the part 1 Kakashi that defends himself and his companions fighting decently against Itachi, who has to use the Mangekyo to defeat him without risking, is even stronger than the one that Kabuto already knew he couldn't match. You won't find anyone arguing that part 1 Kabuto is really on par with part 1 Kakashi, it would be like Hussain saying that Tobirama is a fodder and things like that.

And. Compete? He negged her, he dodged her hits and landed his own (10)(11)(12)(13). He used Doton to attack, not to defend, and even if he used it to defend, I don't see the problem. If for blitzing by Tsunade you mean being hit when he lowered his guard to the point he gave her back, after saying that he wasn't fighting with killing intent and with Tsunade acknowledging his skill as better than her at her best (14), oh well, it's really a great feat, I wonder why she couldn't hit Kabuto and was hit by him multiple times then. Kabuto wasn't even taking the match seriously "It seems that... I need to be a little more serious..." (15).

Come on, Madara reacted to V2 Ei while already distracted by having to dodge Mei's Yoton, Tsunade is clearly far slower than that and was also even stated to be so, do you really think that? Also, Madara clearly parried the hit, as he landed perfectly backwards, if he didn't parry it, he would have been swatted behind, like Mu, until you think that Tsunade connetting a hit with a kick wouldn't make him move in the slightest. Tsunade isn't slow, but she is not remotely fast, compared to fast characters and speedsters.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 10, 2015)

> It's obvious based on the impact marks: 15



Not realy. It is clearly shown that Raikage hit Mu, but in case with Madara... he was flying to Naruto and CO in such a way that he could block that kick and go upper... I dont realy know how to explain that so you can understand me. But it is not clear if she bipassed his block or not with that kick.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 10, 2015)

Fast enough to dodge a stray rock.

Oh wait.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 10, 2015)

Fast enough to compete with most of the mid-level high tiers within her weight class.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 10, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Who said it? Jiraiya, who doesn't know shit about Kabuto, Orochimaru, one who has been far from the village from a long, long time, since Kakashi was a boy; so he couldn't know anything about Kakashi's strength level in that moment too. If you compare part 1 Kakashi's feats and part 1 Kabuto's feats, Kakashi rapes him. He is faster, has better reflexes, is physically stronger, has better taijutsu, better genjutsu, better ninjutsu. Not to mention that in two times, one time Kabuto, even with favourable conditions, which he tried to use against Kakashi (1) prepared the hell out just to escape from Kakashi, who didn't even uncover his Sharingan and still kicked his ass in the brief skirmish (2)(3)(4)(5); another time Kakashi(already tired from fighting a lot of shinobi in the invasion) showed great confidence and willingness to fight Kabuto, while Kabuto... pretty much run away saying that he prefered not to fight him (6)(7), so Kabuto himself felt he was weaker than Kakashi and Kakashi himself felt he was stronger than Kabuto. Part 1 Kakashi was also out of shape until the time between 2nd and 3rd test of the Chunin exam (8)(9). So the part 1 Kakashi that defends himself and his companions fighting decently against Itachi, who has to use the Mangekyo to defeat him without risking, is even stronger than the one that Kabuto already knew he couldn't match. You won't find anyone arguing that part 1 Kabuto is really on par with part 1 Kakashi, it would be like Hussain saying that Tobirama is a fodder and things like that.
> 
> And. Compete? He negged her, he dodged her hits and landed his own (10)(11)(12)(13). He used Doton to attack, not to defend, and even if he used it to defend, I don't see the problem. If for blitzing by Tsunade you mean being hit when he lowered his guard to the point he gave her back, after saying that he wasn't fighting with killing intent and with Tsunade acknowledging his skill as better than her at her best (14), oh well, it's really a great feat, I wonder why she couldn't hit Kabuto and was hit by him multiple times then. Kabuto wasn't even taking the match seriously "It seems that... I need to be a little more serious..." (15).
> 
> Come on, Madara reacted to V2 Ei while already distracted by having to dodge Mei's Yoton, Tsunade is clearly far slower than that and was also even stated to be so, do you really think that? Also, Madara clearly parried the hit, as he landed perfectly backwards, if he didn't parry it, he would have been swatted behind, like Mu, until you think that Tsunade connetting a hit with a kick wouldn't make him move in the slightest. Tsunade isn't slow, but she is not remotely fast, compared to fast characters and speedsters.



It doesn't really matter who said it, as its words from the author himself. The author wants the reader to know that their level is comparable. Kishi isn't going to jump in the manga him damn self and say that. When he speaks through a character, it can be used in a debate, as that's Kishis point of view and he  created the damn manga. 

I also didn't intend on a Kabuto vs Kakashi match here. At the end of the day I don't care at all about those two characters at all. They were just compared directly in the manga meaning their value as a ninja was close . That's obvious as shit.

Guess you forgot the part where Kabuto specifically tired out Tsunade before they fought: 15
Then pops a solider pill which substantially increases his physical ability.

You claimed Kabuto was able to dodge Tsuande as a means to assume Hebi Sasuke could blitz her buts that's false. Kabuto never even dodged her himself. He positioned himself using doton so that her kick wasn't even aimed at him to begin with: 15
Then he used a technique so negate Tsuandes super strength so that the next hit she was destined to land wouldn't obliterate his body. And he ultimately was forced to exploit her weakness in order to survive.

He also never turned his back to her, that's simply something you applied. The manga never showed him move rather him just adjust his glass, as Tsuande positioned herself completely around his body to land the attack.  War arc Tsuande is also Tsunade's strongest incarnation as she created Byakago after her old " prime." 

Then there's the fact that Tsuande was clearly mentally unstable( and exhausted) when she fought Kabuto as when she got off her phobia she one panaled a boss summon and blitzed someone with better reactions to Kabuto by far.

Then there's the fairly large gap you seem to never brush upon:
 Pre-exhausted Rusty Phobia tsunade> Rusty Phobia Tsuande > Rusty Tsunade>>>>>>>War Arc healthy Tsuande.

The gap is absolutely tremendous. Not training in more than 20 years as a taijustu master would wreck a ninjas performence.

That's still a good speed feat for Tsuande as V2 At is indeed a speedster.

Tsuandes physical strength was negated by the teleportation Justu. Madara can take C1 ays hits without taking damage. Tsuande indeed landed the blow, most wasn't strong enough to do anything. Muu, on the other hand, was outright overpowered.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 10, 2015)

Kaguya's arm was so fast that Naruto had time to talk and order Sasuke around. .

But to be serious, i seriously doubt Kishimoto considered this a speed feat. All that was to display Kakashi's new Megazord.

Bah, she is faster than Eight Gated Gai. She also hit Kaguya's head when she wasn't even looking and only had one way to escape.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 10, 2015)

well, she isn't fast


----------



## Ghost (Mar 11, 2015)

jackieshann said:


> a little faster than hebi sasuke just like tsunade



This is just all types wrong.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> Kaguya's arm was so fast that Naruto had time to talk and order Sasuke around. .
> 
> But to be serious, i seriously doubt Kishimoto considered this a speed feat. All that was to display Kakashi's new Megazord.
> 
> Bah, she is faster than Eight Gated Gai. She also hit* Kaguya's head when she wasn't even looking and only had one way to escape. *



you do know that Kaguya has the Byakugan right? 
and she could have simply used the s/t "door" or whatever above her... 

or does that count only if it were Gai?


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 11, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> Kaguya's arm was so fast that Naruto had time to talk and order Sasuke around. .
> 
> But to be serious, i seriously doubt Kishimoto considered this a speed feat. All that was to display Kakashi's new Megazord.
> 
> Bah, she is faster than Eight Gated Gai. She also hit Kaguya's head when she wasn't even looking and only had one way to escape.



Kaguya was too busy reacting to both Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 11, 2015)

If byako lets her charge jutsu to the levels Kaguya with the entire world's supply of chakra finds taxing, she can probably shunshin to the moon.  Which she can breath on, if SSM12's signature gif is to be believed.

Normally this is where I say her reaction time is crap, but she could process and act during a battle of the god tiers that pretty much fought in hyper time. 



> Fast enough to compete with most of the mid-level high tiers within her weight class.



What is her weight class in hype, feats, and portrayal?


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 11, 2015)

Assuming Byakugo-boost is true then she should be at least comparable to lower tier of speed demons - Kakashi, Hebi Sasuke, Base B. With movement speed. She lacks reactions of those folks(and skills). Sakura became the most inconsistent character. She went from being unable to deal with random Mokuton spam to keeping up(barely but still) with Kaguya. In like an hour of manga-time


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 11, 2015)

byakuyo doesnt boost
it simply lets the user use 100% of their chakra capacity. its not a boost technique. its a chakra release tech

yh kishi made no effort with any female character really


----------



## Turrin (Mar 11, 2015)

She's probably around the average named Jonin w/ better reactions due to her training with Tsunade in evasive skills, in Base. With 3 Years of chakra stored in Byakugo no In however, she probably close or within the top 15 in the verse. While she wasn't keeping up with Juubi Jins and Kaguya to the extent that Godruto and Godsuke were, the fact that she was reacting to any attacks at all from that class of enemy and landing blows, albeit when they were somewhat caught off guard, are still some of the best speed feats in the entire manga, considering the quality of these individuals. After all these are characters that have the speed to casually troll SM/KCM-Minato's attempts to attack with FTG, and Base-Minato w/ FTG is already leagues above most top top Kages and Akatsuki members in speed, let alone SM/KCM-Minato.

Is it stupid that Byakugo is such a monstrous power up sure, but it doesn't change the reality of what Kishi depicted in the actually cannon and it's not really all that surprising considering the Final-Naruto Arc failed to maintain any kind of continuity power-level wise or even plot wise as it was such a ridiculous mess.


----------



## Jad (Mar 11, 2015)

Probably Kiba speed, less since he specializes in his combination of speed and attack power? I looked at those so called feats, really wasn't any emphasis on her speed to say "Oh wow, she is super fast". In fact, Kishimoto was most likely in my opinion just trying to show through Naruto's dialogue [ about how those arms are super fast and powerful ] that Sakura was simply just in danger. Her moving two spots without dodging it all by herself completely, doesn't impress. Especially since we do have a good idea of Sakura's past speed feats in the war arc as well, pretty down pat.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you do know that Kaguya has the Byakugan right?
> and she could have simply used the s/t "door" or whatever above her...



Great, then Sakura hit a woman that forgot to use the S/T door .



> or does that count only if it were Gai?



Throwing me your habits, Hussain? .


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2015)

It does not matter, she handled sasuke without that door....


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 11, 2015)

Confirmed. 

Byakugo's powerup > Harogromo's powerup > Eight Gate powerup > Kyuubi's powerup > Sage Mode's powerup.


----------



## Jad (Mar 11, 2015)

I swear, Kaguya is such a crappy fighter. She could have used Chakara arms to destroy Sakura the moment she noticed her yelling "You aren't the only woman". But Kaguya has such crap fighting sense, and it was obvious through her fighting style, that I could have jumped into the manga myself and fly kicked her.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2015)

It's not about her being crappy. That fight is full with plot-shield and holes it's ridiculous how many of those were in that fight. :rofl

For example, Kakashi and Obito being able to walk in the high gravity. 
Obito coming back to life

...etc


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke's performance against Kaguya shouldn't be taken into consideration for battledome
> 
> Kishi was obviously trolling Sasuke to make Sakura, and Kakashi look good.



...

They're Sannin and their sensei.  Two became Hokage, one was the strongest missing-nin the world had ever seen, and the last was the best medic ninja that ever lived.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 11, 2015)

> and she could have simply used the s/t "door" or whatever above her...



And while she was opening it, Naruto and Sasuke could seal her, or go after her in that demention. She had no option left but go up there so they cant touch her, realy.


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 11, 2015)

I find it hilarious that sakura's best speed feat whom her fans keep wanking is getting outsped by unstable kaguya arms and needing kakashi to save her.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 11, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> I find it hilarious that sakura's best speed feat whom her fans keep wanking is getting outsped by unstable kaguya arms and needing kakashi to save her.



That feat has been countered already.


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 11, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> War Arc Sakura pulled out a bunch of new speed feats that shot her up the tier list.
> 
> Most impressively, she reacted to Kaguya's chakra arm, an attack even top-tier speedsters Naruto and Sasuke deemed to be impossibly fast [1].​




Only reason Naruto was worried about it's speed is because Sasuke was a sitting duck on his disc. Even a gigantic hulking behemoth like PS is faster than her since it literally saved her ass right after. All that page really showed is she's not dumb enough to just gawk at the gigantic hand.

Sakura hitting Kaguya is a pretty common trope in stories. Someone so insignificant that no one pays attention to them until it's too late. It doesn't mean she's magically faster.​


----------



## Bonly (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd say she's around average maybe a little bit above it like Tsunade.


----------



## Zef (Mar 11, 2015)

iJutsu said:


> Only reason Naruto was worried about it's speed is because Sasuke was a sitting duck on his disc.



This makes no sense. If Naruto had control over the disc then he had  no reason to warn Sasuke about evading the arms.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 11, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Assuming Byakugo-boost is true then she should be at least comparable to lower tier of speed demons - Kakashi, Hebi Sasuke, Base B. With movement speed. She lacks reactions of those folks(and skills). Sakura became the most inconsistent character. She went from being unable to deal with random Mokuton spam to keeping up(barely but still) with Kaguya. In like an hour of manga-time



Does that beat Sasuke going from noticeably below Itachi and Bee, to running with KCM Naruto, Minato, and Tobirama by going on a mighty Uchiha Power Walk between battlefields?


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 12, 2015)

Sasuke wasn't all that below B. Kishimoto made a point about him not being at 100% while still hyping his speed. Every time B had landed a hit it was either via superior skill or via surprise factor. Sasuke then went on to completely dodge Raikage while landing his own attack. Itachi who while faster than Sasuke is still on his general speed tier after resurrection was duking it out with KCM Naruto and B. I don't personally put Tobirama and Minato on a completely different speed Tier either - when surprise Hiraishin isn't used. And even with Hiraishin we saw young B somewhat handling it and young Raikage being a nanosecond away from bashing Minato's head off. 

All those people are on the same general speed imo even if said tier is a bit broad. Raikage and KCM Naruto with best shunshin, Hokages with high natural reactions + teleportation, Uchihas and Kakashi with enhanced visual perception and decent enough reactions to activate their near-instant MS jutsu fast enough to handle most of speedy stuff. Some are obviously faster than others but even slower folks can hang with top dogs for a limited amount of time. Unless unknown hiraishin tag on your back or after-images-leaving Raikage jumps out from the bushes.

P2 Sasuke started out as top tier in speed. He was able to push another speed demon(at the time) - Itachi. Then he lost his stat-boost but while weakened hanged with new speed demon and was still praised for his speed. Then he went on to fight the new speed god and completely countered his first stage of speed. While being reactive enough to activate Susano when dealing with higher stages. Then KCM Naruto appeared and dethroned Raikage. People were losing their mind over speed stuff at the time. But... Sasuke's speed senpai was resurrected and danced with both Naruto and B for a brief period of time. Without relying on speed-of-thought jutsu like Susano. Showing us that speed demons of old are still speed demons. 

Fully healed Sasuke who previously went through several fights each with high-extreme difficulty. Pushing himself like that could be better than normal training. He also got better eyes which were praised by Madara of all people. His progression makes sense. Assuming you are not in the camp "Minato/Tobirama blitzes everybody without Hiraishin".

Another interesting bit is that Sauce received a transfusion of Jugo's SageMode-worthy flesh. I doubt that Kishi thought about it like that but it also might have affected his physical stats.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 12, 2015)

Forgot about KCM Minato. This guy's performance doesn't make sense. It's like he didn't get a single boost from KCM.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 12, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Forgot about KCM Minato. This guy's performance doesn't make sense. It's like he didn't get a single boost from KCM.



Minato's Chakra Mode is similar to Hashirama's Sage Mode in a sense that they only gained powerful techniques (feat-wise). It doesn't seem that their regular ninjutsu were powered up, nor did they appear to be any greater physically than they were prior to any transformation.

That said, I personally am not going to ignore the physical advantages that KCM (or Sage Mode) have been shown or stated to grant the user just because Kishimoto didn't find it necessary to emphasize them in these particular instances. Minato's KCM and Hashirama's Sage Mode were never said or shown to be different from, say, Naruto's, so I'm going to assume they provide the same _basic_ benefits that Naruto had.

I mean, I don't see why Minato would have activated KCM when he did if it didn't benefit him physically in some shape or form. He was essentially chilling in it for the majority of the Obito battle, _before_ he revealed full Biju Mode, Chaoodama Rasengan, Bijudama, or even the basic chakra arms.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 12, 2015)

It is just there wasn't any reason for him to activate it before using Kyubi chakra sharing/Biju Mode. Everything he's done before that was perfectly within his base abilities and stats.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 12, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> It is just there wasn't any reason for him to activate it before using Kyubi chakra sharing/Biju Mode. Everything he's done before that was perfectly within his base abilities and stats.



Fan service.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 12, 2015)

> Forgot about KCM Minato. This guy's performance doesn't make sense. It's like he didn't get a single boost from KCM.



Look at his base feats and after that, look at his KCM feats. Base alive Minato has no impressive speed feats, to be honest.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 12, 2015)

His best feat is imo teleporting to Kushina and then escaping Kyubi on foot. And 50% Kyubi was pressuring SM Naruto with speed. Plus his superior to Tobirama's shunshin.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 12, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> His best feat is imo teleporting to Kushina and then escaping Kyubi on foot. And 50% Kyubi was pressuring SM Naruto with speed. Plus his superior to Tobirama's shunshin.



Lots of people could react to Kurama, its not a big deal. And you cant tell if he escaped Kyuubi on foot or not - it could be a FTG mark. Shunshin is a pure travel speed. Aside from that he defeated featless young Ei, who has no speed feats at all. And on top of that, he defeated young, featless, below his prime Obito, who has no speed feats too, except being capable of reacting to Minato and almost killing him. He grabbed Minato, which prime adult Rinnegan Obito couldnt do with base Gai, for example, and caught him in chains, although Minato teleported away later. His Hiraishin and Shunshin are very good, but his striking speed and reflexes are not very good and it is clear he got an incredible boost because of KCM.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 12, 2015)

It was a random tree located Konoha's outskirts. And Kishimoto tends to show tags when Hiraishin is used. Or state. 

It is a big deal to react to Kurama's attack when it is a couple meters away in full swing. SM Naruto who is a confirmed speedster himself performed worse when facing weaker Kyubi.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 12, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> It was a random tree located Konoha's outskirts. And Kishimoto tends to show tags when Hiraishin is used. Or state.
> 
> It is a big deal to react to Kurama's attack when it is a couple meters away in full swing. SM Naruto who is a confirmed speedster himself performed worse when facing weaker Kyubi.



We'd never know if it was a FTG, or shunshin. There is a chance that it was FTG mark, although on a random tree. There is no indication of it being a shunshin aither. Minato loved to mark Konoha and its outskirts with FTG mark, as i know. 

I am not saying that Minato is slow, or something like that. *He is fast.* But not as fast as some people think. You know, those people who are writing something like "Minato speedblitz" all the time. Thats why i am pointing out Minato's poor amount of speed feats. And the fact young Obito, definetely below his prime, could react to him, caught him (by hand and chains) and almost killed him by Kamui.

And, of course, KCM amped Minato beyond his base vertion.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 12, 2015)

I personally believe she is as fast as she needs to be. Reacting to Kaguya at all is a massive feat of reaction speed, yet Sakura wouldn't possess those same reactions if she was fighting Minato or Ei. 

In fights against a faster opponent she generally is fast enough to react/defend herself up until a point, and then relies on regeneration. Kind of like Tsunade.​​


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 12, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> I find it hilarious that sakura's best speed feat whom her fans keep wanking is getting outsped by unstable kaguya arms and needing kakashi to save her.



I don't even count that feat. I count her double hitting the juubi clone. That was an insane speed feat right there. And let's be honest, whether Kishi meant to write Sakura dodging Kaguya's arm as a reaction rate & speed feat, it still was. It still counts. It's canon.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 12, 2015)

no faster than hebi sasuke which is as good as such a failure would ever get. yes RSM naruto said the arms are fast
he also called sandaime raikage fast despite being able to outpace his son who is faster than the sandaime

naruto likes to hype things. those arms clearly werent that fast considering kakashi had time to use PS and save sakura before the arms got to her. also note kakashi never even commented on their speed or did sasuke


----------



## Veracity (Mar 12, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> His best feat is imo teleporting to Kushina and then escaping Kyubi on foot. And 50% Kyubi was pressuring SM Naruto with speed. Plus his superior to Tobirama's shunshin.



Minato's Shunshin isn't faster than Tobiramas.

In the Viz, Tobirama said something along the lines of my " teleportation pales in comparison to yours ." I guess you could interpret shunshin as teleportation , but it fits FTG a lot more , and base Minato doesn't have feats to put his shunshin above Tobirama's. Then there's the fact that when Minato actually displayed his shunshin, Tobirama was casually moving behind with the other Kage evident by the fact that they all arrived at the same time( like KCM Naruto and Bee, or the SA, or any team in the forest of death).


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 12, 2015)

Because Viz translates "Shunshin" as "teleportation". Which is correct but confusing. Hiraishin was also referred as Shunshin multiple times. So I don't know for certain what to make of it. It's just looks weird to me - how can you be better at normal Hiraishin? Its mechanics are simple. You can have faster reactions or use different variants. But you can't be better if just normal usage is concerned. So unless Tobirama meant Minato's ability to use Hiraishin on Jubidama it looked like it was about actual Shunshin no Jutsu imo.


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 12, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> I don't even count that feat. I count her double hitting the juubi clone. That was an insane speed feat right there.


what speed do they even have?
the K10 were dealing with them just fine,and they are all weaker than sakura is.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 13, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I personally believe she is as fast as she needs to be. Reacting to Kaguya at all is a massive feat of reaction speed, yet Sakura wouldn't possess those same reactions if she was fighting Minato or Ei.
> 
> In fights against a faster opponent she generally is fast enough to react/defend herself up until a point, and then relies on regeneration. Kind of like Tsunade.​​



No she is not. She was reacting to Kaguya only due to the fact Kaguya was too busy dodging both Naruto and Sasuke - too speedsters which can seal her with 1 touch each. Kakashi used that moment to push Sakura at Kaguya so she can hit her. 

She had problems of reacting to unstable Kaguya's arms and was saved by Kakashi yet she is fast to react to Kaguya in a fight? 

And Naruto could talk about those arms speed while dodging them, lol.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 13, 2015)

> I count her double hitting the juubi clone.



Those clones have been hit lots of times by lots of shinobi. Its not all that impressive at all.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 13, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> No she is not. She was reacting to Kaguya only due to the fact Kaguya was too busy dodging both Naruto and Sasuke - too speedsters which can seal her with 1 touch each. Kakashi used that moment to push Sakura at Kaguya so she can hit her.
> 
> She had problems of reacting to unstable Kaguya's arms and was saved by Kakashi yet she is fast to react to Kaguya in a fight?
> 
> And Naruto could talk about those arms speed while dodging them, lol.



I was only referring to when Sakura reacted to Kaguya's chakra arm, which is impressive because Naruto thought they were fast. I don't give a shit if he talked while dodging them, he is still one of the fastest characters in the manga, waaay faster than previous top-tier speedsters like Ei and Minato. If he thinks they're " too damn fast ", then they're fast.​​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 13, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I was only referring to when Sakura reacted to Kaguya's chakra arm, which is impressive because Naruto thought they were fast. I don't give a shit if he talked while dodging them, he is still one of the fastest characters in the manga, waaay faster than previous top-tier speedsters like Ei and Minato. If he thinks they're " too damn fast ", then they're fast.​​



She is fast, thats true. But it seems lots of people are trying to overestimate her feats.


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 13, 2015)

>Didn't actually escape them with her speed
>Had to be saved by PS
>Same PS that got hit by her bone pages later
>Same bones that Kakashi outran chapters earlier
I don't know how you can get a speed feat out of that outside of extreme wanking.

It's basically the same as a person getting hit by a bus. You can jump back and spare yourself a millisecond of being life, but you're not gonna escape outside of some outside force like a train coming from a different direction and killing you first. It doesn't mean you are magically faster than a bus.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

ShadowReaper said:


> With plot armor she is on par with EoS Naruto and Sasuke, which is stupid...


It actually kinda isn't that stupid since most people with super strenght can propel themselves fast albeit even better in her case due to how she achieves her strenght (forceful release of concentrated chakra) it was something we should actually have seen from the beginning of p2 but got to see in later episodes and some filler eps,something i blame on her being with naruto all the time which mean her abilities are axed so naruto's can appear superior(same as every other character involved with naruto in battle situations)which is why most of her good fight scenes happen without naruto present..imo


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

She is faster than anyone below lee's six gate,seeing as she wasn't swiped by naruto or sasuke before getting to madara in active byakugo mode is enough for the above stated


----------

